# Extremely restless baby



## ClovesA (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi fellow Mommies,

I have a 10 month old son who is extremely restless at night. He tosses and turns to such an extreme that eventually he is out of breath from it. This will go on for hours at night. I cant possibly explain to you just how active he is. It is not simply tossing and turning. He sits up, brings his legs over his head, rolls constantly, and it just keeps going on and on. He wimpers and cries slightly as well. Its apprent that he is very frustrated and wants to sleep peacefully. Eventually he ends up waking fully and crying very hard and is inconsolible for about 15 minutes. No amount of cuddling or rocking will calm him.

Anyone with similar experience? My husband suffers from Restless Leg Syndrome so I have been looking into that and its effects on infants. I have also been looking into night terrors. It may be one, or none, of those things. Im just researching every avenue.

He goes to sleep easily and has two decent naps a day. It just that after a few hours of peaceful sleep at night he is then up tossing and turning the rest of the night.

Thanks to all the have any insight to share.


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

I wish I had an answer for you -- I read your post because I thought my guy (11 months) was restless, but he's got nothing on your little gymnast.

I am curious -- did you swaddle him when he was younger? How did that go? When did you stop? When did this restlessness start? Is it the same every night? Any chance this is related to developmental leaps?

Will be following your story with good wishes.


----------



## ClovesA (Oct 6, 2008)

I swaddled him for the first three months. He didnt take to it very well and it never made him sleep any better. I eventually gave up as it was not helping him sleep or soothing him.

He has always been a bad sleeper and up constantly. But around 8 months of age he started sleeping much better which was a miracle. From birth to 8 months I was up with him anywhere from 8-12 a night - every night. Then at 8 months it suddenly dropped to only 2-3 times a night (unless he was teething and then we were back to up all night).

The extreme restlessness really started three weeks ago or so. I am praying that it is developmental and something that he will grow out of. It so obvious how tired he is in the morning and it breaks my heart. My husband and I are dragging ourselves to work everyday as well.

It is pretty much the same every night. Often he sleeps well for the first few hours or so, but many nights (like last night) he only slept peacefully for an hour and then the acrobatics began and continued non-stop until 2am. Brief break until 4am and then he woke up wide awake and wouldnt go back to sleep until it was time to get up to go to daycare/work.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

Just a few thoughts. Does he have reflux or does he have sleep apnea? And, does he get enough stimulation during the day - enough time outside???

I'm so sorry the little guy is having such a tough time. My 4.5 yo didn't sleep through the night until he was 18 months old. It was like torture for us.

I hope you find answers soon.

Best wishes.


----------



## wicked-tired-Ma (Oct 29, 2013)

I know this is an old post but my 6 month old sounds identical to this and we're desperate as well. Goes down easily at night most nights, rests for an hour or 2 and then the crazy restlessness begins and we're also up 8-12x per night. I can barely function.

What helped you?


----------



## Cellis27 (Mar 12, 2012)

My 12 month old is exactly the same as well!


----------



## SaritaMarina (Aug 11, 2011)

My daughter does THE SAME THING! She is the same age too! Its so bad because I will calm her down till she sleeps and just as I doze off again she starts kicking and starts to scream bloody murder! For my daughter though she has yet to cut any teeth.. But I checked today and I noticed 3 coming in at the same time! So I'm wondering if that has anything to do with it.


----------

